# need fusion 878a drivers for windowsxp



## ehabgraph (Jun 26, 2002)

hi
kindly any body helps me in finding the driver for
video capture device( conexant fusion 878a ) for windows xp
thanxs very much


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, but the wrong spot in the forum! You will recieve more attention in the "driver request" portion but don't fret- we will still take care of you. An expert on xp drivers will be with you shortly..................


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

You appear to be one of a long list of people looking for this driver, But we shall muddle forth.....


----------



## bobestes (Jul 5, 2004)

I found the driver at www.driverguide.com . It is not certified for XP yet, but is supposed to work. I have not tested it yet though.

Good Luck!


----------

